
How to choose your video media engine - eldod
https://blog.streamroot.io/how-to-choose-your-media-engine/
======
ericaeb
Great post. Glad to see open-source media frameworks gaining traction. Html5
adoption is good for the industry and good for viewers!

------
slederer
well done! I like the list of open source tools

